# Zwischen Panels in einem JFrame wechseln



## Guest (31. Aug 2006)

Hallo , 
wie kann ich in einem JFrame zwischen verschiedenen Panels wechseln?
Ich will dass jeweils nur eins dargestellt wird und je nach Action zu einem anderen wechseln.
Ich könnte ja alle Panels adden und dann durch setVisible() das richtige anzeigen, aber geht das irgendwie anders?
Ich hoffe die Frage ist verständlich. 

Thx


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Aug 2006)

Mit einem CardLayout geht das.


----------



## mb2s (1. Sep 2006)

moin,
die harte Version wäre:
frame.remove(Panel1);
frame.add(Panel2);
frame.updateUi();


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2006)

Guest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> 
> Ich könnte ja alle Panels adden und dann durch setVisible() das richtige anzeigen, aber geht das irgendwie anders?
> 
> Thx



warum nicht so? ich mach das auch so und fahr damit ganz gut. ist denke ich auch viel schneller als

frame.remove(Panel1); 
frame.add(Panel2); 
frame.updateUi();


----------



## André Uhres (1. Sep 2006)

Guest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..wie kann ich in einem JFrame zwischen verschiedenen Panels wechseln?..


Entweder mit CardLayout, wie L-ectron-X vorschlägt,  oder am einfachsten mit JTabbedPane.
Siehe auch hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=215970#215970


----------

